# Cloudy Water in New Tank



## maansingh169 (Apr 25, 2011)

Started a new tank Salt water aquarium last week and am having trouble
I have no fish in the tank
Tank: 30 gallon
I have a whisper 30 filter

The tank was an old tank used for fresh water fish. The tank was cleaned out using water and a cloth. No chemicals or soaps where used to clean.

I have placed about 40 lbs of Live Sand on the bottom of the tank, and did not clean the sand (as the store guy told me the bacteria will get washed away)

I placed the de-chorinated tap water w/ sea salt into the tank. There was a gell pack that came with the tank called a "biomagnet" and that was used

Once the water was in the tank, The tank became instantly cloudy and a bit foamy on the surface. The tank took about 4 days to settle down and tank became to clear up.

The sand was uneven so i had to move the sand around and the salt levels were low, so i had to add more salt to the tank, and the tank again became really cloudy. I called the store and asked why does it become cloudy and remain cloudy, they said it will happen and to just over time it will stop and to just do a 25% water change.

I did that and added more water, and the tank again go cloudy.

Definately the cloudyness is coming from the sand, but it is SUPER annoying. I am hesitant to put fish in there, since they are so expensive and i want them to live, but the tank cant even get setup

why is the water getting milky cloudy? will it ever stop? what can i do? is it harmful to the fish?


thanks ahead of time


----------



## Justonce94 (Apr 23, 2011)

I'm not so sure either. I am also new to the aquarium thing so I'm no expert. haha Maybe try changing the water...


----------

